# Messed Up



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Went down by the City Urban Deer hunting. I was outside City Limits.

Last several years have used Shotgun with Slugs and Muzzleloder to Anchor Deer, in other words a Big Hole.

Well I got a 30-30, have killed Deer with this caliber but never happy as I have been with the other. Not saying this caliber won't kill Deer I know it will.

This evening I shot a Big Doe, blood trailed her too far. Got to City Limits, stashed my Rifle and Hunters Orange, spotted her laying down, still had Head up in Housing development. 

Called my wife up asking what to do, told her I already had attention of many Dogs. My wife told me to get out of there, only way possible to get her is to get City Police involved and make a Big Deal out of nothing. 

So two more days going Big.

big rockpile


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

Rockpile, 

I don't want to dump on you buddy, but you shot her, poorly, and now you need to man up and finish the job. If you need to get the city police involved then do so. It's not right to let her suffer in order to avoid responsibility or embarrassment. It aint nothing it's an animal that you wounded and you are responsible for her. And it's not right to let some kids find her and make all hunters look bad. If you haven't already done so I encourage you to go out and get her tonight if you can. She might have stiffened up and expired by now, or you might be able to finish her with a bow. I don't think the cops would be as mad at you as you think either. They are the ones getting called all the time because those things are eating flowerbeds and setting off alarms. You might just be surprised.


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey RP what you did isn't right - here in Pa. if a deer that you wounded goes on some private property you call the game warden and they will try to get the deer for you - letting it lay there wounded isn't the thing to do - and another thing - why did you call your wife - come on man - if you hunt you should know what to do in cases like this -


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

A bow would quietly do the job if you could get close enough. Then drag out of the city limits and gut outside the city limits. 

A 30-30, at 120 yds or less, is more than enough for deer. Only at farther ranges does it lose effectiveness. Did you give the deer at least 30 minutes before trailing? It is possible that you hit the deer above the lungs and below the spine - see "no kill zone" in the article at http://www.deerhuntingbasics.com/shot-placement.php I have hit deer this way with a bow - looks like a good shot and there is even blood, but the deer can actually recover from this.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I killed deer at 175 yards with 30-30 before.
Next time try using Hornady LeverRevolution ammo
made specifically for the gun caliber. Knock down accurate
power. 

As for the deer retrieval dilemma, I'd call the conservation
department and simply explain what happened. 
They might contact local town authorities to help get that 
deer without incident. You wife gives good advice about
not finishing the job yourself .


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

OK talked it over with my wife we decided the Deer wasn't hit that bad.

And like she said I've been here before Archery Hunting have a Deer go where I couldn't call Agent and him not let me go after it. Told me not to worry about it Coyotes got to eat too.

On this rifle it is 30-30 Bolt Action with 4x32 Tasco Scope,I'm not happy with it. I have 3x9x40 on my other rifles and like them. Not giving up on this rifle.

big rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

part of the problem is they wrap up those bullets up in copper jackets like they are going to go 2950 fps then when you only get them to 1950 out the barrel and they have slowed to 1328 by 175 yards and 8 inches of drop , the bullet would benefit from being unwrapped on the front 1/3 and then have a nice flat nose

levrevolution benifits from getting the ballistic tipped round out the barrel at 2300fps


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I am still having trouble with a wounded dear being left to itself. Not sure I could wound one in anyway and not follow through on the kill.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep... I woulda followed up on the kill...all the way to the end. If one is gonna hunt that close to the line, then it should be a perfect shot or let it walk....in my opinion.

I would never be afraid of confrontation...stuff happens....man up!


----------



## K-9 (Jul 27, 2007)

big rockpile, if you are going to do stuff like this why do you feel the need to come on the internet and post it? Why call your wife about it and how can she determine if a deer is hit solidly or not over the telephone? I have killed several deer with a 30-30 and have not had one run out of sight after being hit and many have dropped where they were shot. It is not the cartridge/rifle it is your shot placement. A 4x scope is plenty for a 30-30, not that a Tasco is much of a scope but if it is properly mounted and zeroed it should do the job, you did check the zero of the rifle before you went hunting with it didn't you? It sounds like you fumbled and are looking for an excuse. I know this post is a little harsh but not everyone on this forum approves of hunting and it is an open forum so even non-members can view what is posted, why add fuel to the anti-hunt crowd? Hopefully there is not a front page story in the paper tomorrow about some suburbanite finding a wounded deer in their yard that some cruel hunter had shot an let suffer.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm not saying I didn't make a bad hit. When I talked with my wife I was face to face 50 miles from the Deer. She knows the area and knows the Deer ran well over a mile and was still up half a mile away when I caught up with it. If I had went to the Law I would have just got a Ticket for Trespassing and if I had taken my Rifle got a Ticket for that. We have dealt with this around here they say if the Deer goes down it feeds the Coyotes don't worry about it :shrug: If I could have I would have finished the Deer off. It ran a direction I couldn't even shoot from the Farm. 

I had just got the Rifle and shot it 3 times and it shot in the Bull at 100 yards. The Scope on it is not as clear and as wide a view as the ones on my other rifles. I will replace the Scope before ever using this rifle again. I have killed plenty of Deer with 30-30 and other Critters but at all times with Open Sights but my eyes are not that good anymore.

Oh well getting ready to leave for Ozark Mountains on a 3 day Muzzleloader Hunt see how this goes.

big rockpile


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

Well RP, Poop happens. I understand what you are saying about getting game wardens or police involved. 

Where I live, an undersized redfish, and every redfish over the limit is a $550 fine. 

I'm fishing, catch an undersized redfish, its bleeding profusely from the gills, I spend five minutes trying to revive it. It's dead. 19 inches, about 4.5 pounds. Perfect eating size, except the size limit is 20 inches. Call 1800-operation game thief. Talk to a game warden, and he says "Crabs and sharks will thank you. I'll just give you a ticket if you bring it home." 

No one likes to harm the game animals we love, but the truth is, sometimes bad things happen. I know you wanted it to drop right there, but it just didn't. 

When hunting small tracks of land, the chances of game crossing fences onto unfriendly territory is just part of the process. Sometimes it's hard to make the right decision or have all the answers in the heat of the moment, specially if its legal/moral/ethical conundrum. 

Hindsight being what it is, I'd have called the police/game warden and explained the situation and let them be your guide. But, in my redfish scenario, I won't bother calling a game warden again and it sounds like that's what the LEO's told you last time. 

Scavengers have to eat. Thanks for sharing.


----------

